# Crewe Open Show



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Is anyone going up to Crewe on Sunday the 7th for the open show there, were are going but we are in AVNC classes as no breed class for poms.

Look forward to seeing peeps there.

take care
Sarah


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not entered as I have been under out judge before and she didn't give my lot anything. I know I have the younsters but I didn't fell as if there was any point. There is someone local who has a pup that is of my line the bitch had pups by the time she was 18 months old and the judges daughter gave this pup best puppy and the breed judge on sunday gave it group 2 . Its an elephant I've been told its bigger thna the adults so if the judge likes that she wouldn't like my youngsters.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Would have gone for a nosey but am in Wales that week for me jollydays. Good luck if you're going


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

pommum said:


> Is anyone going up to Crewe on Sunday the 7th for the open show there, were are going but we are in AVNC classes as no breed class for poms.
> 
> Look forward to seeing peeps there.
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah, Hope you have a good show, we're in Belper Derby at the weekend, I'll try and remember the camera so can get some pics. Have a good weekend xx


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Hopefully we will have a good day, will let you know the results.

Good luck at Belper Laura!

take care

Sarah


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

we are booked to go, but i've got to work so will have to miss it this year, it's a nice little show

hope you do well Sarah :thumbup: and anyone else that's going


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi everyone, well we wnet to Crewe today, it poured down the whole day thank goodness it was inside LOL.

Poor Harry didn't get anywere but his litter sister came 2nd so that was ok, but Toot Sweet did me proud by winning her class she was in AVNSC toy Junior and she was the youngest in there which really made me smile. Arwin was placed 3rd in AVNSC Toy Open. Unfortunatly Toot didn't win BP but I was just so pleased she won her class.

take care

Sarah


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Well done pommum! Bet you're so proud


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks yes I was as it's only Toots 2nd show, so I am extremely proud of her.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well done.

We went to a companion show at Stone instead it was outside and we got soaked. It was that bad I withdrew Amber from open bitch and came home. The judge was more intersted in goldies and rotties than my shivering whippets. Wish I'd entered Crewe now even though I knew the judge wouldn't like my dogs.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Well done.
> 
> We went to a companion show at Stone instead it was outside and we got soaked. It was that bad I withdrew Amber from open bitch and came home. The judge was more intersted in goldies and rotties than my shivering whippets. Wish I'd entered Crewe now even though I knew the judge wouldn't like my dogs.


There were loads of whippets there today, every were I looked there was another one walking past me LOL.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

There always is loads of whippets at Crewe my friend had hers entered but only in veteran as the judge also doesn't like her dog.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Phoned my friend last night she came 2nd in veteran. The winner got a magnum of champagne. Apparently they had a change of judge. The new judge prefered them smaller and would have liked my lot typical of my luck:mad2:


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

pommum said:


> Hi everyone, well we wnet to Crewe today, it poured down the whole day thank goodness it was inside LOL.
> 
> Poor Harry didn't get anywere but his litter sister came 2nd so that was ok, but Toot Sweet did me proud by winning her class she was in AVNSC toy Junior and she was the youngest in there which really made me smile. Arwin was placed 3rd in AVNSC Toy Open. Unfortunatly Toot didn't win BP but I was just so pleased she won her class.
> 
> ...


Well Done Sarah, and well done to all your clan, glad you were inside! We only managed to get 1 days trading at Belper, it was 3ft deep in mud by sunday and didn't see any dog show and not many visitors! Was great fun taking the marquee down in the driving rain but we eventually managed. Congrats again, where you next?:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Laura,
We are at Cheshire County Show next we have 3 of them entered there too.

What about yourself??

take care

Sarah

p.s. Fryja how typical is that we had that at Stafford county show too, change of judge last minute but was good for us as Jelly won BP so was worth it for us.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

pommum said:


> Hi Laura,
> We are at Cheshire County Show next we have 3 of them entered there too.
> 
> What about yourself??
> ...


Hi Sarah, we're at Honley Show on Saturday (see other thread) and when you're at Cheshire Show we're doing Lincolnshire Show, another mid week one! We had a fabulous time there last year. The weekend after we're at Derbyshire Show. Good luck to you all!


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

waggytailsstore said:


> Hi Sarah, we're at Honley Show on Saturday (see other thread) and when you're at Cheshire Show we're doing Lincolnshire Show, another mid week one! We had a fabulous time there last year. The weekend after we're at Derbyshire Show. Good luck to you all!


I'll see you at the Derby Show then lol asI have entered my lot there too.

Hoping Arwin will have finished her season by then as I have her in 3 classes there.

take care

Sarah


----------

